# packaging cost



## awi (Sep 24, 2009)

How much do you suggest spending on packaging soap?  I want to be creative and make it look nice, but don't want to be silly with it.  I know it must be kept to a minimum or it will cost as much as the soap does to make!


----------



## donniej (Sep 24, 2009)

$.04 per bar.  half for the bag, half for a label.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 24, 2009)

When selling in person, it is the package that sells the first bar. The soap itself is what will bring them back but the package will catch their eye... or not. Branding is very important.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

I spend about 20 cents a bar , sometimes less , and 45 cents for the luxury bars.

Kitn


----------



## awi (Sep 25, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I spend about 20 cents a bar , sometimes less , and 45 cents for the luxury bars.
> 
> Kitn



Okay, I am on course...I think!  I am doing what you could call luxury bars and am spending about .35 per bar.  Thank you.


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 25, 2009)

I wrap mine in clear cello bags that are about 0.05 cents a piece. Then I use clear labels on the bags at about 0.30 cents for two labels (front and back), and then I close the bag with a round gold sticker at 0.05 cents/sticker (I know, I need to start doing them myself for cheaper! I've been ordering them on ebay).

Soooooo in total that's about 0.40 cents for packaging per soap. A bit high, but I get a lot of compliments on my packaging and it works well. I punch holes in the plastic so the soap can air out, and people can smell the scent while the soap is wrapped rather than rubbing their sniffer all over the bars!


----------



## awi (Sep 25, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> I wrap mine in clear cello bags that are about 0.05 cents a piece. Then I use clear labels on the bags at about 0.30 cents for two labels (front and back), and then I close the bag with a round gold sticker at 0.05 cents/sticker (I know, I need to start doing them myself for cheaper! I've been ordering them on ebay).
> 
> Soooooo in total that's about 0.40 cents for packaging per soap. A bit high, but I get a lot of compliments on my packaging and it works well. I punch holes in the plastic so the soap can air out, and people can smell the scent while the soap is wrapped rather than rubbing their sniffer all over the bars!


Punching holes in the bag is a good idea!  How long do you allow your soap to cure before putting them into the bags?  I would love to see a picture!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 25, 2009)

awi, I wait as long as possible, but I've been testing a few wrapped bars (one in my damp basement, one in my bathroom, and one in my bedroom) since January and so far none have gotten DOS. 

I tend to leave them unwrapped until a couple of days before selling. I'll try to remember to post a pic! I don't have time at the moment but I'll get to it!


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 25, 2009)

i think your packaging looks great, Ashley.  (saw it on your youtube video where you were getting ready for a craft fair, or something).

i like that it is fully covered, yet fully visible 

i also liked where a member here, i believe, did a wrap around first with a thin corragated (i have no flipping idea how to spell this, and am to lazy at hte moment (ep, there i go again) to fix it)  cardboard, then once again around that with a paper about 1/2" less wide on each end.  seems like a lot of work though.

i definitely agree that looks sell the first bar, though.  I've been thinking about maybe a thin cigar-type band (an inch or so wide), and then maybe a thick tissue paper final wrap after purchased.

in addition to cost, how much time does everyone spend?


----------

